# Lösung kenntlich machen im Array; text markieren



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

Servus zusammen,

eine kurze und schnelle frage eines laien.

Kann man in Java einen auf der Konsole ausgegebenen Text "markieren" ? (nicht objektorientiert)

aufgabe erfolgreich erledigt war:
wort in gegebener matrix finden. nur dann kommt halt in konsole, wort gefunden, aber wo..das is fraglich. des wollte ich halt markieren..


vllt weiss jemand was

danke
gruß
Tom


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2012)

eine Konsole ist kein fester Fachbegriff, jedes Betriebssystem ist anders 
und jeder Aufrufer kann den Output eines Java-Programms anders darstellen,

allgemein auf System.out bezogen kann man aber schon sagen, dass neben gewissen Steuerbefehlen
praktisch nur reiner Text übertragen wird, keine Formatierungen usw.,

geht "blah blah <<blah>> blah"?


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

```
Matrix = 
PZTTMCMTJVAOQIJGMLDZSYGVJTEYMLSPSCWTMTBNSYAQMWVXBCSVANVMORZOZQFHMFNQJTMAJMKLLPSJ
EMPPNOQFUEYZRQMKGMFZLGBWSFQCHZJRJFVFICNWFJRVGBDNDHBVKDCPYMXEXPHSMTFCFALRFPZPSIHG
QJUXICXXLIBUVWOQLOTQQRVBRODJOWJQSKFFYHXJBCLNYANKJUCXDCPWQATHZWTBRKYTXQIDZYHYNKZT
WXJJUHBVDQGTXWFDZWKOTHRBQYCAMYKGLWFHGPNHKYMNKIAAOSXESEVZBHOEXWLUOGEZPWMYBVOFIOXX
YUBYWCIJFQHEXSSCJVGMVDBMWZAAERRVKMQWRVRBUYITKPWSGJPRIEJMNXGVHCROITJUTLDKHMNURQYZ
JQVCVXQOTUZFCDWAXACMQEVNBVGTRVQSESARHIAZSBJABWURCUJIDIQXYMPEWWLMWLMFLMEERTVGFFGH
UGADSGCGAQJNHNJVJGOJHUUWRQSSNLQACCDYIBRLMZSLRBJBADPVUPHCWXSNGNDPGSEPEBDCWZXXEAYX
JAKRGBDSRXWMNGQXJQPDZXLWSKHYXFTCCGPDGZAFOMQVIHKRREGQOOMKCYNKDYTEPGRIQLQLTXIEMMKN
YFQFJYOKTECGNNLPESVQBAGAMYPSHMPDBNXHNKOYEVEQNYMGDTMBEWBRGEKVXSRAEBGGAVBCHHJSGZIA
OPRSXQJXNPHRJIXXOOVBEQTOAFGKNJJQYCZZCTIZLMKFUTJAIQKMJMIYIKSPBJEWKAONIAPEDLMLREHH
YSUHVPIBOJQHYIAWSCLVZNQEYTMXLMRTENDSBZJISIDLQWSVESARMMWRZYVKQJJMHURKFOQWIIPPQCOV
DQCGZRJOGRUVTPAKKCPISJPFLXGFAZSBFARGHCUWKUBRUVQTJXKFHQABUOYWWGRDNRKDRLGIKQOGUIDJ
IGCWGHBLKXCVBFBQGPGDLPWCXRUPYCIRHCDDSNWTERZAFEQFKSAUIOGQIKZHKIAMFJCZOXHXYOGCAUPN
ZBSJNFLATEUVAWMLXEDQFGSKRJQTSZETZURFNBUDNXHZRICKWZFDZOLCDPYJYSJDMZFKTGQTOJXSLXDG
MOYFJACXHCITRJVXSEJPTAPBMEYWNBCXJOJKWRJBPYXLLFMMXPCILBPFQTCPTVALDZHBXYWECVFYADRR
UFKIWLVNJVKWDYFYGHQEANNAWJOGASHNWNBFRRGJTYKBYUAVIGFZKTYEYXAVZHNZRAHKQZBXIEJZPWCG
JVNEJXCHALBSQPIIDOZIOTOOLLCEHJUAOFBYRVLHYVEUMNWFRIXTGQIDGSRGKBVJFGSVJZAXBGDLJZIN
YOFNZGMTRPQVPJDOUGMGMPVPZYWISGZFLFKKYSGTCELGXTAAMPJPPCXQPDIQSLIKSBIKDEYVLCVAZJSL
VGOSXTUGHIZIUGWVNZLXKMYMPAZEYZVMRUYEHOFKIPYRKWQJNHKRVKAVBZNCDWKGGJSFYQHNWMEICKLB
WUXLJXAJSMYIIMZQQKITWIHOOXBERFYDOQVKKOSHYJCACTBJNUURAHRJEGZXWRJJJPIHDPUZDGHGLIUO
ZKXJKYFDTZPKYFEXUROHURHOADEURHSKTNEOOCQLNJTVWQFYKVJWELDYVEHBQUELQYNGHCBCYGHOJJVX
KYYZNYAYFUSMYRNLEBQBMRHQTMPMRLMYKEWINMPWQCRTVEUFNFLAPSTSOFUWEKQLKNYHVQNCBIBTWCUF
SKPKTNECPUSZKOOXFMJPLPLZTTMKEJYPYDPMSJERQNSFLJWGZCZPVUMGIVBZTJBNKQYDVXHTIYDNGLWY
XHMSULPFFJHOHYRNDELGZKFQNJOANHJVHKCZJZVOHIARVPEKDTDIIAELFPWUUOTXZXHCTAWKOMBKCRTG
WBAOXMSGISVXNUIQUKYONEWILRPOTEDPWNJANRUGCMWZTXRZHZNZGQRXDWHEDMUXVTAHANRNNRBPWFOL
WSUWFLBHBDEDDNINMEIHUGTSAYGINWBPDJNLMPKLXEDHGDEMJZUFHIADMQUPYDNOIOQZGTJXQLNPDSLV
DENUEHFFNZBGNEMBDWJXMAESVRCSAAEGVEKZNNXUXSRBLEEFWOCWOWXRJGBOWKOQVEBTBNAFJQNRWLRM
QCWHQPBOHFMIHAXDGGPWDFNGMTMMAXDQVMQSPVJHWEVWCPEPWMXLLXONAGYHWALJEENGEJAGXVBZUFLW
THYNMWJYHDBQUOUPMYJEBEVDNKNHPJCNPERNSSZQCWUWOYWSDMQSUPYTVQKANPTECMTQMXYYLJMCVSCL
PKHOHFSJDRLMUSTJRRXAZGEWBEROHKEKEPJWDJSZHORJLAVIISEEFVELPAZIUHVPDRFGVIBGIURNHFZR
VQWYTKQUPIMACWWKXWROIOEFHDVYYVQHEMGKGQCYJKCCIDMQQXUZZIKPHRAZJYCTFNVILUVLGOJZJNTA
EJKPLLHFYFNWIVEVQQVNJUDRCNOUSWKSVGOZHLUTBXBIMGCDBTVTUHWSXESFKLYHWQIBFRZOFXFUKUPD
NDSRAAZPBQJNISTVZUZKECVCERDGXLLODDWHPUTKHFEAUYVFFJEMHXIBEFGCYMAVZXRIVATAIDYOFFLA
UCNMIQVHIONSEQHQIVACZFLTODVLDSGANHODCOOTUVSJIIVIAOKPFGWPCLZONCLSMEOYJDQNQEFNOLJU
DCEPFCRMWWDPJJLKOYDMAVAMJBQJAELEYERLUTFUGOQVFWNBSHOEGEXUJBFLUYEQEZJRAKDISJVVMKAY
CJREGDHAYKYQADOHEBHBBWCDXAKRLWMBVOZPYPWFJKKMJIVLVIQADIODTJGEYWEFOAYRDECJDMNONKCF
JPABTDIKBRHPBVAZQXKVVIOFRYRFGQHFQHEMBCQFCLBLGDMFKKSGTOMAHSERKYGMIBXROYFYVIUQKSYO
SRNDGDTYBOVCJQFXXGGFFUBOXLNSNTDOTABHJSUJIFUDRFKRIEZJNIQBHRVPLPBKBPBODMBOJETRAOBA
GRGAWXOHYNIJWEVUWADVDMPTCLGTEFJCPENSOXADWAZKQHFCPMCFLDWGIOJVOZDOCTTTJLASEVWQEOXQ
TAFMNBXZZCNIXYHRDLYXCKJAVZIHIGLOTZTSSDNYWBQFYLSMDDQHUMKTDGAQJPGJOWWBUTBMJWPCTLPL

Wort   = "FY"
FY kommt vor
```

das ist die ausgabe...jetzt möchte ich einfach in irgendeiner art und weise das Beispiel "FY" kenntlich machen


----------



## Schandro (4. Jul 2012)

Muss es unbedingt die Konsole sein? Wie wärs wenn du ein eigenes Fenster startest, bspw. mit Swing, und den Text in ein JTextPane reinschreibst? Da kannst du Teile des Textes beliebig gestalten (farbig machen, fett machen, unterstreichen, ...)


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

> JTextPane



is doch schon objektorientiert, soweit ich weiss. ich bin halt noch am anfang..


----------



## Schandro (4. Jul 2012)

tomtom88271 hat gesagt.:


> is doch schon objektorientiert, soweit ich weiss. ich bin halt noch am anfang..


Dein Java-Code ist bereits objektorientiert :bae:. Du benutzt das Object 
	
	
	
	





```
out
```
 innerhalb der Klasse 
	
	
	
	





```
System
```
 um dessen Methode 
	
	
	
	





```
println
```
 aufzurufen. 

Aber ansich hast du Recht, mein Vorschlag ist nicht geeignet wenn man gerade erst angefangen hat mit Java.


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

```
system.out.println
```

Da hast recht, dass des schon oo ist...dennoch hilft das alles nicht für meine frage und mein problem


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2012)

man kann nunmal nicht alles haben, die Konsole auch keinen Sound abspielen lassen,
extra Zwischenzeilen mit ## an bestimmten Spalten oder eine gesonderte Ausgabe am Ende kann ich noch vorschlagen,
aber das dürfte nicht origineller sein als selber zu denken,

System.out hat keine Formatierung, nein


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

ja wenns dann anderweitig nichts gibt, is der thread dann wohl geschlossen


----------



## hüteüberhüte (4. Jul 2012)

Unter Linux kannst du ganz einfach die Ausgabe von Programmen durchsuchen..


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

```
Unter Linux kannst du ganz einfach die Ausgabe von Programmen durchsuchen..
```

soll jetzt nicht frech wirken, ich danke für alle kommentare, aber was bringt mir das ? ich hab kein linux und die ausgabe die ich oben reingestellt hab ist die, die nach einem javaskript bekomme..den ich noch nich gepostet habe, weil der in meinen augen nicht relevant ist. ich wollte stets nur wissen, ob ich mit z.b. einer for schleife die buchstaben die ich brauchen markieren kann..


----------



## hüteüberhüte (4. Jul 2012)

js != java 

Das mit der Ausgabe war aber genau deine Frage, auf die ich genau eine Antwort gegeben hab.


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

Sorry deine Kommentare sind mir zu hoch,

ich weiss weder was du mit js meinst noch das die ausgabe irgendwas mit linux zu tun hat...


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2012)

js wird hier im Forum unterlegt, JavaScript ist schon was anderes als Java 
und im Browser sind Markierungen vielleicht sogar denkbar,
ein JavaScript-Forum wäre geeignet, mehr Code wohl in jedem Fall erforderlich,

was in Linux 'Ausgabe durchsuchen' mit 'Ausgabe darstellen' zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir freilich auch nicht


----------



## hüteüberhüte (4. Jul 2012)

SlaterB hat gesagt.:


> was in Linux 'Ausgabe durchsuchen' mit 'Ausgabe darstellen' zu tun haben soll, erschließt sich mir freilich auch nicht



Steht doch da:



tomtom88271 hat gesagt.:


> das ist die ausgabe...jetzt möchte ich einfach in irgendeiner art und weise das Beispiel "FY" kenntlich machen



Er sucht speziell die Zeile, in der FY steht. Er könnte natürlich auch nur diese Zeile ausgeben lassen..


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

hüte was bist du für ein typ bitte!!!

so ist eine einfach banale frage..anderweitig alleinstehende zeilen wo des drin steht kann ich natürlich ausgeben...

aber da du anscheinend in keinster weise überhaupt mit denkst und dich geistig an dem problem beteiligst, kannst du dir vermutlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass "FY" in der matrix überall gesucht wrid, sei es diagonal, vertical, horizontal...aber ich glaube eher das erscheint dir zu hoch zu sein, eine adequate antwort auf meine frage zu finden. stattdessen haust du deine infantilen querverweise hier in den thread...


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2012)

@hüteüberhüte
naja, auch nicht gerade Ziel einer fertigen Ergebnis-Präsentation,

ich hatte bisher zudem (mangels genauen Lesen) interpretiert, dass der User gar nicht weiß welcher Text markiert wird,
dann wäre das Suchen extra schwer 

@tomtom88271
> kannst du dir vermutlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass "FY" in der matrix überall gesucht wrid, sei es diagonal, vertical, horizontal...aber ich glaube eher das erscheint dir zu hoch zu sein,

nun aber auch nicht übertreiben, sondern gleich am Anfang dazuschreiben,

bei so komplizierten Auftrag ist nun wirklich eine angemessene formatierte Ausgabe nötig,
in Java eine GUI,
in JavaScript weiß der Teufel, ich nicht


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

um festzuhalten

 ohne objektorienten code ist es quasi nicht möglich in JAVA des beispiel" FY" zu markieren in dieser Matrix


----------



## hüteüberhüte (4. Jul 2012)

tomtom88271 hat gesagt.:


> hüte was bist du für ein typ bitte!!!
> 
> so ist eine einfach banale frage..anderweitig alleinstehende zeilen wo des drin steht kann ich natürlich ausgeben...
> 
> aber da du anscheinend in keinster weise überhaupt mit denkst und dich geistig an dem problem beteiligst, kannst du dir vermutlich auch nicht vorstellen, dass "FY" in der matrix überall gesucht wrid, sei es diagonal, vertical, horizontal...aber ich glaube eher das erscheint dir zu hoch zu sein, eine adequate antwort auf meine frage zu finden. stattdessen haust du deine infantilen querverweise hier in den thread...



Meine Glaskugel scheint wohl gerade kaputt zu sein, denn ich kann auf noch gar nicht gestellte Fragen nicht antworten *facepalm*


----------



## Schandro (4. Jul 2012)

tomtom88271 hat gesagt.:


> um festzuhalten
> 
> ohne objektorienten code ist es quasi nicht möglich in JAVA des beispiel" FY" zu markieren in dieser Matrix


Ein letzter (verzweifelter^^) Vorschlag: Wie wärs wenn du alle Zeichen mit .toLowerCase() ausgibst, ausser bei den Zeichen die du highlighten willst?


----------



## tomtom88271 (4. Jul 2012)

der is verdammt gut!! oje..ich versuchs mal..sek )


----------



## SlaterB (4. Jul 2012)

mit Objektorientierung hat das in Java wie schon gesagt wurde nichts zu tun,
ob du aber in Java bist, steht ja im Zweifel, JavaScript ist was anderes,

und da mag es nur von HTML-div-Details abhängen, keine Ahnung,
ach ne, die Daten müssten ja durchaus auch irgendeine Information in sich tragen, 
oder Rechtecke darüber gelegt werden oder wer weiß was

edit: Groß/Kleinbuchstaben, Mist, nicht drauf gekommen 
vielleicht sogar *### besser zu erkennen, den Text kennt man ja, den Stern für die Richtung


----------

